# صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2005)

*صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*















 








تم تعديل الروابط 

للمزيد يمكنك الاطلاع علي المصدر التالي اضغط هنا​


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

ما ان يرى المشاهد هذه الصورة الا و يتذكر شخصية يوحنا المعمدان الذي جاء لمهد الطريق للرب..

ثبت :d


----------



## فارس الدعوة (4 ديسمبر 2005)

سؤال هل هذا بشر أم ماذا ؟

مجرد استفسار فقط ولا أقصد السخرية من جد اتكلم


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> سؤال هل هذا بشر أم ماذا ؟
> 
> مجرد استفسار فقط ولا أقصد السخرية من جد اتكلم


 
فعلا انك جاهل, هذا رأس يحيى بن زكريا حسب كتابك...


----------



## فارس الدعوة (7 ديسمبر 2005)

يحيى بن زكريا 

سبحان الله شهادة منك لنــــــــــــــــــــــا 

ذاك النبي الأمي لايقرأ ولا يكتب ولايعرف بالعلم شيء وليس بشاعر ولا ساحر ولم يخرج من بلده إلا وهو صغير إلى الشام كما أعتقد مع عمه 

كيف يعلم بكل هذا كيف يعلم بوجود الله والمسيح ويحيى بن زكريا وموسى واليهود لو قرأت القرآن لن تظن أن شخص أمي يألف مثل هذا الكتاب أضف إلى ذلك الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن أشياء مستحيلة 

كيف علم ذاك النبي بذلك ؟

أريد الجواب منك أو ممن يجرؤ ............................


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> يحيى بن زكريا
> 
> سبحان الله شهادة منك لنــــــــــــــــــــــا
> 
> ...


 

الصابئيين كانوا ساكنين في الجزيرة العربي, اقرأ التاريخ يا اخي


----------



## Coptic Man (7 ديسمبر 2005)

*والمسيحين ايضا الا تسمع يا اخي الكريم عن اهل الاخدود*


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2005)

بالمناسبة انا كنت صابئي و اسمع الهوايل الي فيه و الي في الاسلام


----------



## فارس الدعوة (9 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> الصابئيين كانوا ساكنين في الجزيرة العربي, اقرأ التاريخ يا اخي



الصابئيين ياعزيزي لم يكونوا ملة تعرف كل شيء فهم أتجهوا إلى ذلك بعقولهم لأنهم لايعجبهم مايقوم به قومهم فأخذوا بالخوض بأفكار غربية جداً ولكنها أقرب إلى الصواب ولم يذكر أن في مكة الكرمة مدينة الرسول صابئيين والصابئيين ينكرون الأنبياء حتى أنهم يسمون موسى عليه السلام مرسل الروح الشرير وهو يتكلمون باللغة السريانية كما أعتقد فكيف أستطاع محمد العربي أن يفهم لغتهم الغريبة تلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لذا يندر أن تحصل منهم عن معلومات عن الأنبياء والرسل ولكن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى بكتاب اسمه القرآن كلمات منضومة قد تكون السورة الواحدة في الجمل تنتهي بحرف واحد لاتتغير فسبحان الله بالله عليك كيف يأخذ محمد من الصابئيين ويألف كتاب ويسميه القرآن هناك أشياء غير موجوده بأي دين من الأديان 

خذ هذه الآية مثلاً :" بلا قادرين على أن نسوي بنانه " 
البنان :الأصبع 

أليست هذه معجزة البصمات تختلف عن شخص لآخر ومستحيلة التشابه حتى في أصابع اليد الواحده فكيف علم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك وهو لايقرأ ولا يكتب علماً أن البصمات تما أكتشافها في العصر الحديث فرق أكثر من ألف سنة 

أشياء مستحيلة تجدها في القرآن 

وألف سؤال وسؤال ينتظر الإجابة من المسلم قبل أن يرتد عن دينه 

سبحان الذي جعل نبينا أمياً لكي يكون حجة لنا ولله الحمد


----------



## فارس الدعوة (9 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *والمسيحين ايضا الا تسمع يا اخي الكريم عن اهل الاخدود*



نعم يوجد ولكنهم كانوا في نجران وأسلموا على يد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد المباهلة (المناظرة) ولمن لم يفهم التواجه بأديان بعض حتى يظهر الحق


----------



## فارس الدعوة (9 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بالمناسبة انا كنت صابئي و اسمع الهوايل الي فيه و الي في الاسلام




من أي مدينة أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (9 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> نعم يوجد ولكنهم كانوا في نجران وأسلموا على يد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد المباهلة (المناظرة) ولمن لم يفهم التواجه بأديان بعض حتى يظهر الحق



طيب ياريت تجبلي المناظره يا اخي الكريم علشان نعرف الاسباب وناسلم احنا كمان:smile01


----------



## نذير (18 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بالمناسبة انا كنت صابئي و اسمع الهوايل الي فيه و الي في الاسلام



لا أريد الخوض في موضوع رأس النبي يحيى عليه السلام لان الامر صعب اثباته وصعب انكاره ، أريد لو سمحت معلومات عن الصابئة وما هو كتابهم وأظنهم موحدون من أتباع النبي يحيى عليه السلام ويتعمدون في مياه الانهار لو سمحت مي روك معلومات موسعة ان أمكن !


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لا أريد الخوض في موضوع رأس النبي يحيى عليه السلام لان الامر صعب اثباته وصعب انكاره ، أريد لو سمحت معلومات عن الصابئة وما هو كتابهم وأظنهم موحدون من أتباع النبي يحيى عليه السلام ويتعمدون في مياه الانهار لو سمحت مي روك معلومات موسعة ان أمكن !


من عنيا, افتح موضوع جديد وانا برد عليه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

الصور بجد جميلة


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*صور حلو قوي*


----------



## blackguitar (11 فبراير 2006)

*صور جميله اوى لمن هو نبى واعظم من نبى*
*صوت صارخ فالبريه اعدوا طريق الرب*


----------



## yako (28 مارس 2006)

الي فارس الدعوة احب أرحب بيك ودي اول ما اكتبة. اريد ان اضيف الي تعليق اخوتي في المسيح
علي سؤالك وهو كيف ان نبي امي يكتب عن اللة والمسيح الي اخرة . اقول لسيادتك ان دعوى 
النبوة تسقط تماما عندما يكون الحدث موجود فعلا فالمسيحية كانت موجودة واليهودية موجودة
فما هو الاعجاز في ان اكتب عن واقع ملموس وموجود النبوة ان بتكلم رجال اللة باحداث مستقبلية ثم ان اليهود والنصاري كانوا موجوديين في الجزيرة العربية ويهودي واحد يكفي ليسرد لاي انسان مارواة القرأن عن موسي والانبياء . الموضوع سهل جدا لايرتبط بأمي او متعلم يا اخ......


----------



## هانى المصرى (31 مايو 2006)

هل تستطيع عزيزى فارس الدعوة ان تقول لى ماذا كانت ديانة محمد قبل ان ينزل علية الوحى وكيف كان اسم ابية عبد اللة


----------



## evan (6 يونيو 2006)

*evan_yk77@yahoo.com*

صوره كلش حلوه


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة بقا الصور كلها مقفولة وانا مش شابق حاجة خالص


----------



## bolbol111 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هى فين الصور انا مش عارف اشوفهم


----------



## مستر بيرو (8 أكتوبر 2006)

عن جد اخى كان نفسي اشوف الصور دى لانى سمعت عنها بس ما شوفتها

 ياريت اخى تنزل الصور تانى لان الصور مش ظاهر

 واكون شاكر  افضالك اخى

 وسلام المسيح يحفظك


----------



## مونيا (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الصور مش مبينين عندي...للأسف


----------



## FARID FAYEZ (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## ghost3310 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للأسف الشديد أخي العزيز أن الصور لم تظهر عندي 
ولكن لدي أستفسار بسيط من أين أتيتم بتللك الصور ؟
أعني كيف عرف المسيحيون صورة يوحنا المعمدان "يحيي أبن زكريا "  عليهما السلام 
-


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم تعديل الروابط*

*اعتذر لكل الاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من رؤية الصور*


----------



## jesus_is_the_way (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بالاضافة الا كل ما ذكر سابقا

ان كلمة امي ليس معناها من لا يقراء او يكتب
بل معناها اممي اي من الامم اي ليس من الذين كانوا يؤمنون بالله

وايضا ان كلمة قرآن معناها قراءة من الانجيل فلا شيء جديد هناك


----------



## kmmmoo (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2006)

jesus_is_the_way قال:


> بالاضافة الا كل ما ذكر سابقا
> 
> ان كلمة امي ليس معناها من لا يقراء او يكتب
> بل معناها اممي اي من الامم اي ليس من الذين كانوا يؤمنون بالله
> ...



*كلامك سليم يا مان 

بس شكل المواضيع دخلت في بعضها معاك :t33:

انتا بترد علي ايه بالضبط *


----------



## caboo_2021 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يعنى دى صورة راس يوحنا ولا لا


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

caboo_2021 قال:


> يعنى دى صورة راس يوحنا ولا لا


 
*ايوه هي دي صورة لراسه *

*وده من الدلائل علي صدق الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا مينا على الصور 

أنا أول مرة أشوفها

ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (23 نوفمبر 2006)

_ربنا ريباركك يا مون ويعوض تعبك

انت بتقدم لهم برهان من البراهين الكتير 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

جــــــــو_


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراا على الصور والكم يامينا وكوبتك  ربنا يقويكم 
لتردوا على كل الاسئلة وتظهروا الحقيقة الي البعض مايعرفوها
الرب معكم *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا 
انما فارس الدعوة دة القديس العظيم يوحنا المعمدان
بعد ازنك يا زعيم
احنا معندناش حد اسمو يحيى 
فين الانسان الى هيصدق واحد جاى يغير تاريخ واسامى بعد 1500 سنة معقول دة
دة كلام لا يعقل ولا اية يا زعيم
الو ان دة القديس يوحنا المعمدان فهم فهم مفهمش 
الوم على الى متبعو مش عالينا
يااااااااااارب 
ولسة فى ناس هيدعوة انهم انبيا برضو ويغيرو فى الكتب كدة كتير 
يار ب احفظ اولدك من ايدى ابليس


----------



## المناهرى2007 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا  
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا


----------



## *S.O.G* (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا جدا
> انما فارس الدعوة دة القديس العظيم يوحنا المعمدان
> بعد ازنك يا زعيم
> احنا معندناش حد اسمو يحيى
> ...



لا تزعل يا بيتر،تعودنا مواقفهم المميزة،فكلّ إناء
 ينضح بما فيه  
-ثعالب صغيرة  عمياااء


----------



## تامر المصرى (1 يناير 2007)

كل سنه و الاخوة المسيحين طيبين بمناسبه عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك ع مرورك اخى الفاضل


----------



## تامر المصرى (1 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب ياريت تجبلي المناظره يا اخي الكريم علشان نعرف الاسباب وناسلم احنا كمان:smile01



الاخوة المسيحيون الاعزاء
رد الاخ   على رساله من المدعو فارس الدعوة يقول فيها بسخريه انه يريد ان يقرا المناظرة التى تمت بين سيدنا محمد و اهل نجران حتى يسلم هو الاخر
و بعيدا عن روح السخريه اود ان اصحح خطا الاخ فارس الدعوة فاهل نجران اسلموا بعد المناظره بعام بعد مراقبه و دراسه مستفيضه من حكماء نجران لاقوال و اعمال المسلمين. فهم  خرجوا من المحاوره و هم على دينهم و هذا منطقى فلا يمكن لمجرد محاوره ان تغير دين اى شخص فالمناظره تمت فى جو احتفالى تم فيه الترحيب باهل نجران و استقبلوا بالاحترام من النبى الكريم محمد و اصحابه و تمت مناظره تعد نموذج لادب التحاور المنطقى من الجانبين و استغرقت المحاوره و حلقات النقاش اكثر من اسبوع و المحاوره مسجله بدقة و مسجل فيها حجج و براهين الجانبين و قد تم التعرض لملخص لها فى سوره ال عمران فى القران لكن تفاصيل المحاورة يمكن ان تجدها فى كتب السيره النبويه للرسول الكريم و كانت كلها تحمل الاحترام بين الجانبين. فلا داعى اخى للسخريه طالما انك لم تقرا المحاوره و لم تعرف تفاصيلها.
و النبى محمد قال لاهل الكتاب ان الاهكم و الاهنا اله و احد و نحن له مسلمون و مسلم هنا تعنى ان يسلم الانسان كل شئ جسده و روحه لله سبحانه و تعالى و طبعا اخى الكريم انت تعلم ان القران قدس السيده العذراء و وصفها بالسيدة التى لم و لن تاتى البشريه بمثلها و انا اعجب ان اجد المسيحين يناصبونا العداء و نحن نؤمن بالسيد المسيح و بالعذراء مريم البتول بينما يظهرون المودة لليهود الذين قالوا فى السيده مريم ما لم يقله مالك فى الخمر.
و الاختلاف الوحيد الذى جاء به محمد هو نفيه لالوهيه المسيح او كونه ابن الله و العجب ان مذاهبكم المختلفه يا اخى تحمل ايضا الاختلاف فى كون المسيح هو اله او نصف اله و نصف بشر او هو ابن الله و ارجع الى مذاهبكم قبل ان تتسرع بالرد.
فسيدنا محمد قال ان ولاده المسيح بدون اب هى قدره من قدرات الله سبحانه و تعالى فقال القران:
"اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى بن مريم و جيها فى الدنيا و الاخرة و من المقربين—و يكلم الناس فى المهد و كهلا و من الصالحين---قالت رب انى يكون لى ولد و لم يمسسنى بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء اذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون"

 فمن غير المعقول ان نعطى لله صفات بشريه و نقول انه عاشر السيده مريم و انجب منها فالله سبحانه و تعالى اعلى كثيرا عن صفات البشر المحدوده و الدليل موجود فى التوراة (العهد القديم) فعندما طلب موسى من الله ان يراه  تجلى الله للجبل فانهار الجبل و صعق موسى فكيف بالله عليكم يعاشر الله السيده مريم فالله لا يحتاج لذلك فهو يقول للشئ كن فيكون. ثم ان البشر استطاعوا عن طريق الاستنساخ ان ياتوا بكائنات بدون اب فما بالكم بقدر الله تعالى.
و اخيرا ارجو من الاخ الكريم المشرف عدم قطع و تشويه ردى فانا لا اقصد الاساءة للاخوة المسيحين او امس مشاعرهم فلهم منى و من جميع المسلمين الاحترام و التقدير وقال القران " لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين ءامنوا اليهود و الذين أشركوا و لتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين ءامنوا الذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بان منهم قسيسين و رهبانا و انهم لا يستكبرون"


----------



## ramoo (2 يناير 2007)

أعضم مواليد النساء كما قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح:yaka:


----------



## kmmmoo (8 يناير 2007)

*رووووووووووووووووعة
*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

رووووووووووووووعه


----------



## GOGO_2006 (12 يناير 2007)

ضور حلوة


----------



## adel baket (16 يناير 2007)

*صور جميله جدا الرب يباركك ياcoptic Man*
*                              :yaka: *


----------



## ramoo (23 يناير 2007)

ما ان يرى المشاهد هذه الصورة الا و يتذكر شخصية يوحنا المعمدان الذي جاء لمهد الطريق للرب..
 بركتة تكون معنا الى الأبد


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا:t33:


----------



## kmmmoo (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جاسى (12 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل ولاده


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (19 فبراير 2007)

*تم حذف الرد*
*بواسطة الادارة*


----------



## Fady Naguib (5 مارس 2007)

*لم يكن نبى الأسلام أمياَ بل تعلم على يد الراهب بحيره أشياء كتيره*
*وتعلم أصول الصلاه من الراهب بحيره و علمه كيف تكون ال5 صلوات و طريقة صلاتهم ربنا يسمحه بقى*


----------



## Fady Naguib (5 مارس 2007)

:yaka:


----------



## أنس (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي على الصور الجميلة :w00t: :t39:


----------



## ابو سالم الكندي (18 مارس 2007)

ان كان نبيا على قولكم لماذا تحلل وجهه فالانبياء تظل اجسادهم ووجوههم مثل ما هي لا تتغير من التراب وتغير الزمن .

او قديسا او ما يكون عندكم .


----------



## veansea (18 مارس 2007)

ابو سالم الكندي قال:


> ان كان نبيا على قولكم لماذا تحلل وجهه فالانبياء تظل اجسادهم ووجوههم مثل ما هي لا تتغير من التراب وتغير الزمن .
> 
> او قديسا او ما يكون عندكم .



_معليش هو محمد مش مات برضه وادفن فى قبر
هو فين مش اتحلل برضه ولا هو ربنا مبيموتش ولا بيتحلل​_


----------



## king (25 مارس 2007)

صور جميلة اوى بركة يوحنا المعمدان تكون معتا جميعا امين


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

الصووووووووووووور جميييييييلة اوووووووووى بس هوة وشة عامل كدة لية انا كنت حقول انة القديس سيدهم بشاى


----------



## محمود عبد السميع (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*



محمود عبد السميع قال:


> ربنا يهديكم



*هو هدانا بالفعل, عقبالك انت وجميع المسلمين*


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

اخى فارس الدعوه
محمد اولا" لم يصلى الله عليه لان الله ان صلى فهو ليس اله 2-محمد  لم يكن اميا" روح اءقرأ صلح الحديبيه وشوف 3- ورقه بن نوفل عم خديجه زوجة رسولك بنت اخو ورقه  اى نصرانيه  ومحمد تزوج زواج نصراني 4- كان اليهود منتشرين فى الجزيره العربيه  واكثر غزوات رسولك كانت عليهم 5-الجزيره العربيه كانت فى عصره اغلبها مسيحيين6- روح اقرأ احاديثك وتعال تفلسف  
ربنا ينور عقلك[ /COLOR]


----------



## مينا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

*Coptic Man* vbmenu_register("postmenu_1451", true); 
*thank you*​


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

شكرا


----------



## مارك مرقس (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

شكرا لك


----------



## nightelf (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*



Coptic Man قال:


> تم تعديل الروابط
> 
> للمزيد يمكنك الاطلاع علي المصدر التالي اضغط هنا​



إذا كانت هذة صورة رأس يوحنا المعمدان( النبى يحي بن زكريا) فلا يسعنا إلا القول كما قال رب العزة: " يا يحي خذ الكتاب بقوة واتيناه الحكم صبياً (12) وحناناًمن لدنا وزكاةً وكان تقياً (13) وبراً بوالديه ولم يكن جباراً عصياً (14) وسلامٌ عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعثُ حياً (15) "

                                                                                                          ((سورة:مريم))


----------



## jesus_son (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

*بجد صور جميلة جدا
انا اول مرة اشوفها و بأمانة الصور رائعة
شكرا ليك يا Coptic Man*​


----------



## أنس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

سلام ونعمة على الأخوات والإخوة في الإيمان، ربنا يبارككم ويزيد نشاطكم في ليحب الرب وبإسم نتبارك ونعطي كل ما في روحنا بإسم فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد إلى أبد الآبدين آمين. سلام ونعمة.


----------



## مارسيليانا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

الصورة بجد جميلة  وفعلا انا اول مرة اشوفها شكرا ليك يا coptic man ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sandy23 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

صور كتير حلوة تسلم ايدك coptic man 
الرب يحميك ويباركك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## melaa (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

برافو ربنا يباركك


----------



## heaven208 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

أولم تسمع عن ورقة بن نوفل المسيحي والراهب بحيرى وعلاقتهم بنبيك؟؟!!


----------



## newman_with_jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

الاخ الفاضل الرب يباركك لانه عندما نرى هذه الصور نتذكر الاية القائلة (عجيب هو الرب في قديسيه ) 
الرب معاكم وتحية للاخ الفاضل therock على ردوده على الاخوة غير المؤمنين


----------



## شيموئيل (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

يا ابشر   الجدال لايفيد  ليس امر لو سائلت اى انسان اى ديانه او عقيدة عن اهل الاخدود فلم يعرف  ما الحكم فى ذلك   وشكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

شكرا" يا كوبتك على هذه الصور القيمه ..........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*



فارس الدعوة قال:


> يحيى بن زكريا
> 
> سبحان الله شهادة منك لنــــــــــــــــــــــا
> 
> ...






كيف تجرؤ على كلام لاتعرف عنه شئ البتة يابو جهل

اقراء تاريخك 


بلاش الصبائين اللى علموا ورقة ابن نوفل  


خليك فى ورقة ابن نوفل 


الاتعرفه ؟


مين اللى قال لك ان نبيك امى ( جاهل القراءة والكتابة ) 


اسأل ورقة ابن نوفل مين اللى علمه القراءة والكتابة


كفاية عليك كدة 


نصيحة مهمة جدا جدا


لاتتناقش فى امور دينك الا بعد ان تدرسه جيدا حتى لاتكرر هذة الاخطاء ثاني منك



اتركك تدرس وخد وقتك



تحياتى​


----------



## hard_angel (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

صور حلوه كتير ورائعه مشكور...


----------



## رافي جاسم (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

هل هذا هو يوحنا المعمداني


----------



## اشرف جورجي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

+سلام ونعمه+
انا اول مره الشوف صور القديس يوحنا
ربنا يبركك
اشرف


----------



## ريتا (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

++حلوة اوى الصور++
+++++++ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك++++
+++ولا تهتم بما يقال+++
+++فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم+++


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (23 أغسطس 2007)

*سلام المسيح*

لا داعي يا اخي ان تتعجب لان الرسول علم بما يعلم عن طريق ورقة ابن نوفل وراهب بحيرة الذي ترجمون جثمانه حتى الان




تم تعديل حجم الخط
بواسطة استفانوس


----------



## nonaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

الصور بجد روعه
ومش كل موضوع ندخل ف موضوع الدين والجدال دا
دى صور دينيه مسيحيه ليه الكلام دا بقي 
الصور ررررررررررررررروعه وجديدة
شكرا ليك


----------



## elater (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
مجهود رائع ربنا معاكم الي 
الامام دائما في اذياد 
شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## elater (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

عمل رائع 
سلام المسيح معكم 
الي الابد


----------



## menaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

انا دخلت اشوف الصور لاحظت ان الاخوى المسلمين معانا على الخط مع ان دى صور وليس حوار .
انا مستغرب شوى ان الناس مبتشكرش بعض سواء مسلم اومسيحى لا داكلهم دخلين فى بعض سواء فى منتدا الصور او الحوار الاسلامى او الافلام الدينية . 

                                                             "من من بى ولو مات فسيحيا"(يو 25:11)


----------



## menaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

انا اسف يارب سمحنى "من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا" (يو25:11)
ارجو من اللة ان يسامحن ومن اخوتى انا اسف انا كتبت الاية بسرعة لذالك نسيت( أ) بتاعت أمن


----------



## sameh moon (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

شكرا على هذه الصور المذهلة
اول مرة اشوف صور يوحنا المعمدان  ليتمجد اسم الرب 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## SamOil aDel (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

جميل جدا الف شكر


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

شكرا لكل الاخوة الاحباء اللي قاموا بالرد 

وبركة صلاوات القديس يوحنا المعمدان فلتكون مع جميعنا


----------



## losivertheprince (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

سلام المسيح : 
انا كنت عايز اعرف بس حاجة صغننه هي رأس القديس يوحنا اللي في الصور موجودة فين دلوقتي ..... وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> 
> 
> انا كنت عايز اعرف بس حاجة صغننه هي رأس القديس يوحنا اللي في الصور موجودة فين دلوقتي ..... وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​


 
سلام المسيح

+ يقال ان جسد القديس يوحنا المعمدان في مصر وراسه كانت في سوريا ( دمشق ) ولكن حاليا مش متأكد وان كنت ارجح روما

سلام ونعمة


----------



## emadnory (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فارس الدعوه*



فارس الدعوة قال:


> يحيى بن زكريا
> 
> سبحان الله شهادة منك لنــــــــــــــــــــــا
> 
> ...


ايها الأخ الفارس لم يكتب محمد القرآن بل كتبه له راهب إنشق عن الكنيسه فى روما وذهب ونف الى شبه الجزيره والقران لم يكتب فى يوم وليله بل على مدار حياة محمد والقران مقتبس من الأنجيل والتوراه وإنجيل برنابا المزور والذى تأخذونه أنتم مرجع لكم لأنه شبيه بكتابكم رغم الأخطاء التاريخيه المهوله فيه والأخطاء الدينيه والروحيه والعدديه والنصيه وهذا ليس كلامى بل كلام الباحثيين والعلاماء على مختلف أديانهم فهو أو القران ما هما إلا مرجع للخايبنيين كما أن القران إقتبس من الوثنيه فمعظم شعائر الصلاه لديكم من العبادات الوثنيه فى عهد محمد ويمكنك الرجوع الى الكتب التاريخيه فى ذلك العصر للتتأكد من ذلك ولكن بجديه وحياديه


----------



## صابئي (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

اخي هذه صور للتلميذ المسيح يوحنا المعمدان وليس للنبي يحيى بن زكريا 
وثاني شي يا اخوانا  اسئلوا اهل الشئن قبل البت بالموضوع 
واكون شاكر الكم ..
اخوكم الصابئي المندائي سرمد من العراق بلد التراث


----------



## vetaa (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

شكرا يا كوبتك جدا على الصور الرائعه دى
بركه شفاعته وصلاته تكون معانا

بتمنى من الاخوه الاعضاء
عدم الدخول فى خلافات دينيه (لها قسمها الخاص)
هنا قسم صورفقط وليس حوار


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

صورة جميلة اووووى يامينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

*صورفى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ميرسى خاااالص *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

*سلام للمسيح *

*مرسى اوى على الصوره الجميله *

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*

*واذكرونى فى صلاواتكوووووو*​


----------

